# Dial Up on E-Bay- RANT!!!



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Out here in the Swamps, we cannot get DSL. Cannot get Cable Internet. My usage uploading pic's to E-Bay would burn thru a months worth of Satellite time in about 8 days. So I get up a 2:30 AM every morning to try and slip in some E-Bay listing. Right now my connection is running at 41 KBPS- and it takes me about 18 minutes to do a listing thru Auctiva. 8 Minutes to list a book directly to E-Bay. 
I am seriously beginning to wonder if this is worth it. It is getting harder, much harder, to find quality merchandise to list on E-Bay, and my profits are shrinking weekly. Last week I made about $1 per hour- Could have spent my time better working in the garden!
Sorry for the Rant- But I just had to unload--------------

alan


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

I hear ya! Some years ago I was making decent money on ebay. But as they kept changing things, my profits kept shrinking. Wasn't all them, started getting much harder to find good stuff cheap to sell as well.

These days, I hardly sell anything on ebay because I can make more money on other ventures.


----------

